# Mendota pilot problems



## mtnmizer (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a Mendota DXV 45 direct vent fireplace on LP, installed new
in fall of '08.  Worked great until the other day- the pilot went out.
Tried to relight and could see the thermocouple was burnt out.

Went to dealer and was told about a factory update to HD propane
thermocouple model.  $60 bucks and a couple of hours later I hit the pilot sequence
and everything was good.  I cycled the burners twice to make sure everything
was right and then the pilot went out and wouldn't relight.  Guess this will require a 
service tech next week, anyone have an idea what gives on these units?   I have to 
say it's the worst engineered thing I've worked on in a long time.  Whoever
did the design on this has obviously never had to work on one.  2+ hrs just
to change the thermocouple, and $60 geeze.. The dealer said these were top
of the line---MM


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 4, 2010)

mtnmizer said:
			
		

> I have a Mendota DXV 45 direct vent fireplace on LP, installed new
> in fall of '08.  Worked great until the other day- the pilot went out.
> Tried to relight and could see the thermocouple was burnt out.
> 
> ...



Sounds like your service tech had too much of the T-C in the pilot flame. 
If he didn't adjust the height by taking a reading on the thermopile (T-P), 
he may have caused the T-C to fail prematurely...
I agree with you on the engineers. 
They don't have too much of a clue as to what the field techs have to deal with
in regards to repairs/replacement parts, & it's not only with the designers of your unit. 
Regency, Heat n Glo & Hearthstone have some nightmare designs out there.
I WILL say that the newer Jotul gas units are very service tech friendly...
Somebody finally listened!


----------



## Clarks ACE Hardware (Oct 10, 2010)

mtnmizer said:
			
		

> I have a Mendota DXV 45 direct vent fireplace on LP, installed new
> in fall of '08.  Worked great until the other day- the pilot went out.
> Tried to relight and could see the thermocouple was burnt out.
> 
> ...



Specify that you would like the Heavy Duty LP pilot assembly installed.


----------

